# Lotus pods?



## norman vandyke (Jan 14, 2016)

So, I'm curious if anyone has tried to cast lotus pod pot call blanks. I don't have a pressure pot to make them or even lotus pods but they seem like they'd be pretty cool as a call. I might have to get some seeds and try to grow some this summer to have cast.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 15, 2016)

I like the way you think Norm!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 15, 2016)

I bet those would make really cool pot call blanks or maybe bangle blanks.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 15, 2016)

Final Strut said:


> I bet those would make really cool pot call blanks or maybe bangle blanks.


Scott, I am going to find some and let you cast them for me

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 15, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Scott, I am going to find some and let you cast them for me


I'm game. I think those would look cool.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 15, 2016)

I ordered some. I think it'll be a cool effect.


----------

